# Looking for a long-term RP partner.



## Kamenriderfire (Mar 7, 2020)

Looking for a long-term RP partner, someone who is literate, who can RP reasonably often (multiple posts a day).someone that enjoys the right mix of story and kinky stuff. Someone who enjoys world-building, someone who is creative and who like to bounce ideas off each other. I a few basic ideas though those are primarily based around people who are comfortable playing females. But I'm willing to speak with anyone. Let's get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm curious about your ideas, feel free to message me if you like.


----------



## zesketch (Mar 7, 2020)

Are you still looking for an rp partner? I’ve been craving creative talk for a long time


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Mar 7, 2020)

send me a personal message and we can talk 


zesketch said:


> Are you still looking for an rp partner? I’ve been craving creative talk for a long time


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm interested, what kinks we talking about?


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Mar 14, 2020)

I am still looking, just to clarify after talking with a few people I am looking for someone who is interested/able to post multiple times a day. Or at least do longer posts once a day. And someone who doesn't mind talking things through if things go south.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 15, 2020)

Aw, I saw the word "kink" and sighed.

Is there ever going to be a SFW furry roleplay?
GTA O they say "remove your mask" - the masks are the only furry item in the game...


----------



## FauxSlimegal (Mar 17, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Aw, I saw the word "kink" and sighed.
> 
> Is there ever going to be a SFW furry roleplay?
> GTA O they say "remove your mask" - the masks are the only furry item in the game...




SFW RP is like webcam chatting with your clothes on lol, I don't see a point in it


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Mar 21, 2020)

FauxSlimegal said:


> SFW RP is like webcam chatting with your clothes on lol, I don't see a point in it





The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Aw, I saw the word "kink" and sighed.
> 
> Is there ever going to be a SFW furry roleplay?
> GTA O they say "remove your mask" - the masks are the only furry item in the game...



Guys, this is a role-play partner search form, not a conversation about whether or not you do or do not want not safe for work element in RP. Unless you'd like to apply, let's please get this form back on track?


----------



## Kamenriderfire (May 7, 2020)

I am looking for partners again, if you're at all interested send me a private message and I'll send you my discord link so we can talk.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

I'm interested, but I do not possess Discord. Is it possible to use the conversation forums?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Neat!


----------



## Mambi (May 8, 2020)

Kamenriderfire said:


> Looking for a long-term RP partner, someone who is literate, who can RP reasonably often (multiple posts a day).someone that enjoys the right mix of story and kinky stuff. Someone who enjoys world-building, someone who is creative and who like to bounce ideas off each other. I a few basic ideas though those are primarily based around people who are comfortable playing females. But I'm willing to speak with anyone. Let's get the creative juices flowing.



<_the glowing-eyed cat emerges from a shimmering hole in the air, and smiles_> Always a pleasure to engage in some fun chat, and with a fellow feline as well! <_bows deeply over his tail_> 
If you still want to chat...feel free to drop a conversation in these forums! I don't have Discord, just general chaos. <_winks and smiles, as he dives back into his portal, the sounds of music and laughter emerging from it..._>


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 29, 2020)

I am once again looking for partners


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Heya old pal! Long time no see!


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Heya old pal! Long time no see!


Hello, if you'd like to talk you can send me a PM


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Kamenriderfire said:


> Hello, if you'd like to talk you can send me a PM


Sure!


----------

